# -> Schablonen l Pochoir?



## realdiqqer (24. Juli 2006)

hi leute suche firmen die schablonen herstellen, habt ihr tips?
habe mir in ps cs II eine schablone hergestellt und jetzt möchte ich sie produzieren lassen.
weiss nicht nach was ich suchen soll. die schablone wird soll/am ende
zum typischen sprühen verwendet werden, A2/A3 größe, matrial plaste!

bedanke mich für evtl. tips


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Der Begriff, den Du suchst, nennt sich Schneideplotter. Entweder Du suchst Dir darüber 
eine Druckerei, die sowas macht oder schaust direkt bei Ebay nach.

Gruß

P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette, speziell den Punkt Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.

/// edit: Es heißt übrigens "Pochoir" - falls Dir das weiterhilft ;-)


----------



## realdiqqer (25. Juli 2006)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Der Begriff, den Du suchst, nennt sich Schneideplotter. Entweder Du suchst Dir darüber
> eine Druckerei, die sowas macht oder schaust direkt bei Ebay nach.
> ...



danke schneideplotter hat mir schon geholfen aber irgend wie finde ich keine firma die sowas speziel anbietet


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juli 2006)

Bezug nehmend zu Deinem Post beim MGi:

Wenn Du die Befürchtung hast, dass Deine Pappschablone aufquillt ein kleiner Tipp
- Laminier sie und Du hast länger etwas davon. Ist imho die günstigste Alternative.

Schneideplotter hat jede gut sortierte Druckerei bzw. sogar manche Copy-Shops.


----------

